# Mistakes & Mishaps



## TRurak

I didn't know they made 3/0 strippers!!


----------



## Majewski

Oh dear...Suicide by wire.


----------



## dmxtothemax




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Foam and hot van=explosion!


----------



## Majewski

Pink panther just exploded.


----------



## wcord

Given a choice, I pick the pliers lol


----------



## Majewski

wcord said:


> Given a choice, I pick the pliers lol


You and me both!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> Given a choice, I pick the pliers lol


Way less clean up but a louder bang I'm sure.


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Way less clean up but a louder bang I'm sure.


foam = $5
pliers = $ 25

more bang for the buck :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> foam = $5
> pliers = $ 25
> 
> more bang for the buck :laughing:


pliers with ER visit and skin grafts $72,000


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Swing Set Fire


----------



## Majewski

Dad hated that damn rainbow set anyways!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Firemen should know better:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jump to 1:08

https://youtu.be/rdQR7-Ap6YQ?t=1m8s


----------



## TRurak

We saw that video in masters class. My masters teacher was a state fire investigator and he slowed the video down and showed us how that guy is reduced to a pile of ash. He paused it a few times and you can actually see his hard had pop off his head. My teacher said he probably felt minimal pain.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> We saw that video in masters class. My masters teacher was a state fire investigator and he slowed the video down and showed us how that guy is reduced to a pile of ash. He paused it a few times and you can actually see his hard had pop off his head. My teacher said he probably felt minimal pain.


Probably would have done more good if he said the guy felt it all and died slowly.

Too many guys take unnecessary chances for no reason.


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> Foam and hot van=explosion!


I have 2 cans of spray foam in the back of my van right now and it's going to be in the 90's this week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I have 2 cans of spray foam in the back of my van right now and it's going to be in the 90's this week.


Be careful, read the max temp on the can. Same a s spray paint. I've had stuff like carb cleaner pop before. You see the liquid on the shelf and hunt down a blown out can bottom.


----------



## TRurak

It's going to be 97 on Thursday here in MA with high humidity. Awful


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> It's going to be 97 on Thursday here in MA with high humidity. Awful


About the same temps here. Just not that humid.


----------



## Frank Mc

TRurak said:


> We saw that video in masters class. My masters teacher was a state fire investigator and he slowed the video down and showed us how that guy is reduced to a pile of ash. He paused it a few times and you can actually see his hard had pop off his head. My teacher said he probably felt minimal pain.


Did your teacher state what the guy did wrong to cause the explosion ???

Poor Bastard

Frank


----------



## telsa

It's hard to be sure, but it looked to me like he was reeling in a steel fish tape.

Then it looked like he'd reached the head and stuck his own head down to pull the last of the conductors towards him.

If the head was massively soaped// pulled a lot of water up from the U/G run...

Then it splashed across the energized busing and the plasma blast made him a conductor, too... as his very wet hands were still on the steel and current was jumping to ground from the hots.

Why was he messing around with hot busing nearby ?


----------



## TRurak

My teacher said he thought he was winding a crank attatched to the circuit breaker cradle. My teacher said he was trying to seat the breaker on the bus and the breaker was most likely closed or a failed breaker.


----------



## Arc'n'Spark

The breaker failed - I believe while being racked out but I could be wrong. I actually got to see that same model breaker that had suffered the same mode of failure once while at a training seminar. If memory serves, that particular model had a design flaw that caused a retainer around the bus fingers to develop a stress crack and fail over time, allowing all the individual fingers in the cluster to fall out into the buswork. I'm pretty sure it was a 5kV breaker, too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Both guys in the video seem to be working almost external of the cabinet. They look more like pulling a snake than cranking motion, especially looking ta the second guy to come into view.


----------



## TRurak

Well if you're pulling a conductive snake in a LIVE 5kv enclosure you are asking for trouble


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> Well if you're pulling a conductive snake in a LIVE 5kv enclosure you are asking for trouble


More insane things have happened!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Both guys in the video seem to be working almost external of the cabinet. They look more like pulling a snake than cranking motion, especially looking ta the second guy to come into view.


Agreed.

They're too far back to do much else.

As for their rhythm -- it says 'snake' all the way through. 

It also comes off as being a steel snake, not nylon.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Agreed.
> 
> They're too far back to do much else.
> 
> As for their rhythm -- it says 'snake' all the way through.
> 
> It also comes off as being a steel snake, not nylon.


Couldn't find any story when I was looking at it originally.


----------



## al_smelter

Arc'n'Spark said:


> The breaker failed - I believe while being racked out but I could be wrong. I actually got to see that same model breaker that had suffered the same mode of failure once while at a training seminar. If memory serves, that particular model had a design flaw that caused a retainer around the bus fingers to develop a stress crack and fail over time, allowing all the individual fingers in the cluster to fall out into the buswork. I'm pretty sure it was a 5kV breaker, too.


I won't speak to the accident; I did not watch the video. I have seen two closely related events like it. I'm good. 

I do have plenty of experience with the old Westinghouse DH series MV gear and DB series LV ACB's. Both had the infamous finger clusters, and both were notorious for breaking the POS stamped sheet metal retaining rings. The DH's were round and the DB's were rectangle. The round retainer rings would break just anywhere, but the rectangular rings usually broke at one of the corners. And yes, when a retainer broke, it often sent twenty or thirty fingers and finger springs clinking and clanking down through the cell.

I watched one evening as a 600 amp DB finger cluster broke during insertion and literally disintegrate the low side of an outdoor substation. The blast knocked my electrician clear out the door, scared ****less but unharmed due his proper PPE (40 cal). The 15 kV high side never did trip (sub setup was HV-transformer-LV). I stood there as long as I could and ended up opening the 15 kV side myself with only level 2 PPE. Yeah, maybe not my most brilliant moment, but the conditions weren’t getting any better and I really didn’t want the fire to escalate to the transformer or HV switch.

I also lost a 5 kV DH breaker due to the same issue. I actually found and purchased a replacement breaker through a gentleman whom I “met” on this very forum who specialized in vintage switchgear (among other things).
And when I set up our air circuit breaker rebuild shop, I found and instituted modern aftermarket re-designed replacement retainers. We never had another failure due to broken finger clusters again.

I write this only as an FYI to some of you younger guys who may come across an old DH or DB from time to time. Please examine the finger clusters (and cell stabs) carefully before you rack. And always do a megger, hi-pot, or at least meter test to any LV or MV breaker or switch you are about to insert as well. You may be glad you did. I have lots of stories.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## micromind

A quick rundown on medium-voltage (over 600, up to 35,000 volts) breakers like the one in the video;

The ones I've worked with are about 3' X 3' X 3' and have wheels that roll on a track. There's a long screw, usually about 1/2" diameter that is used to 'rack' the breaker in and out of its cubicle. This screw is turned by a speed wrench (kind of like a crankshaft). There's a socket on the end, usually a basic 3/4" 6 point and you need to push it in against a fairly strong spring and turn at the same time. 

In other words, you need to be right in front of the breaker while racking it in or out, you can't stand off to the side. 

The back of the breaker has some sort of jaw type set-up that goes onto the busbars. When the breaker is racked in, the jaws are connected to the busses, when it's racked out, the jaws are about 2' from the busbars. This is because most of us are not very comfortable working on stuff when the only thing separating you from an almost always lethal voltage is a vacuum bottle with contacts inside. If it loses its vacuum, it'll arc over......and you're dead. 

It's important when racking a breaker that absolutely no load is present on the load side. If there is any kind of load, the jaws will arc when they get close to the busbars and BOOM!!!!

Every breaker that I've worked with has both electrical and mechanical means to trip the breaker open when it's being racked in or out. But these can fail. Also, if one or more vacuum bottles has lost its vacuum, bad news.......Even dust that conducts can cause an explosion. 

I hate racking breakers into hot gear.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Tonedeaf

Years ago I was doing work at the an airport. They had a few failures racking in breakers that caused shutdowns. Luckily no one was ever hurt, this was before anyone wore arc flash suits.

The high voltage electrician was telling me how big the flames were and how nervous they were when cranking in the breakers.

I looked over in the corner of the room there was a remote racking machine. I I was like why don't you just use the remote racking machine...he was like whats that?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tonedeaf said:


> Years ago I was doing work at the an airport. They had a few failures racking in breakers that caused shutdowns. Luckily no one was ever hurt, this was before anyone wore arc flash suits.
> 
> The high voltage electrician was telling me how big the flames were and how nervous they were when cranking in the breakers.
> 
> I looked over in the corner of the room there was a remote racking machine. I I was like why don't you just use the remote racking machine...he was like whats that?


Did you say "yup, here's your sign"?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

*Mishaps awaiting*










Just lazy:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

*Ladder drills*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could go wrong? Asbestos fuse panel:


----------



## Majewski

I'm not sure if the previous people in the pictures have balls of steel or no brains or both.....





MechanicalDVR said:


> What could go wrong? Asbestos fuse panel:


When I see these, I take pictures, shut the door, call my friend and leave. In that order.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'm not sure if the previous people in the pictures have balls of steel or no brains or both.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see these, I take pictures, shut the door, call my friend and leave. In that order.


You sure don't want to make any dust....


----------



## Majewski

We have all done it though.....and in more areas than we even realize has hazmat.

Now days I am leary of it but if I didn't know, I would probably just dig in.

Oh and .... I obviously adhere to all local and national laws when it comes to coming in contact with and or being around said hazmat items. :thumbup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> We have all done it though.....and in more areas than we even realize has hazmat.
> 
> Now days I am leary of it but if I didn't know, I would probably just dig in.
> 
> Oh and .... *I obviously adhere to all local and national laws when it comes to coming in contact with and or being around said hazmat items. :thumbup:*


As did I for the last 25-30 years, it's the years before that I worry about when I have a chest x-ray.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I'm not sure if the previous people in the pictures have balls of steel or no brains or both.....


Lack of brains has it 30-1!


----------



## Majewski

I don't know... I showed my wife and she says we todd did.


----------



## johntempleman

Plier on the notebook! You seem really good at your job. Explains why your tools are blunt.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

We should be saying a prayer for our brethren in Louisiana,


----------



## HackWork

The sad part about a lot of these pictures is that they are just laborers or everyday workers like painters who probably aren't making all that much money and feel like they have to do that dangerous stuff just to keep their job. I doubt any of them are making a good union package.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> The sad part about a lot of these pictures is that they are just laborers or everyday workers like painters who probably aren't making all that much money and feel like they have to do that dangerous stuff just to keep their job. I doubt any of them are making a good union package.


Yes Sir, the sad truth!


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> We should be saying a prayer for our brethren in Louisiana,


Omg.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Omg.


Most of the pics coming out of there are just roofs of houses.


----------



## Majewski

That's terrible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> That's terrible.


A lot of people down there effected, I wonder where all that FEMA aid is? Are they there yet?


----------



## Majewski

I bet there are a lot of organizations absent. I myself don't watch or read news, I get it second and third hand before I hear of it and decide if I want to look it up myself. That being said, organizations in place to help these sorts of things could be absent many times over before someone like me even knows. I hope people don't die over human negligence!


----------



## HackWork

No one cares because they can't blame it on Bush this time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> No one cares because they can't blame it on Bush this time.


You said it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Speeding through it again...


----------



## nrp3

Not how fast you mow but how well you mow fast!


----------



## Majewski

I have a wife that mows!!!


----------



## jasonj

​


MechanicalDVR said:


> Swing Set Fire
> 
> https://youtu.be/28Xq3JulV1o


Nice


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bobo injury


----------



## jasonj

*Electrical Fails, explosions, arcing, and more*

Crazy Stuff!


----------



## Majewski

Awwwwww staples don't go there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Accident waiting to happen, dumb flooring guy...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Temp on a Prevailing wage job:










Who needs all that OSHA gear?


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Temp on a Prevailing wage job:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who needs all that OSHA gear?


Stop photographing me at work!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Stop photographing me at work!


I hope you'd be better prepared than that guy, he's just a target like that.


----------



## Majewski

Well I'd wear camo so the cars can't see me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Well I'd wear camo so the cars can't see me.




*Oy vey !*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TRurak

Thats called natural selection


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

https://youtu.be/vCpH19TkMqo?list=PLHsUpmbju18AaDxnzTtvZIGEjkNLNPCrq


----------



## Majewski

Scary.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Scary.


Very much so.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=794_1259512788


----------



## MechanicalDVR

https://videopress.com/v/IXWin7xP


----------



## johntempleman

Oh man, Isn't this an electrifying heated discussion. The swimming pool incident really gave me goosebumps.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Arc bad on shut down


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Trip hazard


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Mixed breakers...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cold air on hot gear, condensation problems any one ?


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Mixed breakers...


This is super common...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

12-2 feed for 50amp new a/c, a problem?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor climbing dead p u s s y tat


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> 12-2 feed for 50amp new a/c, a problem?


Oh so you WERE at the bid I just did? Yeah h/o was proud his "maintenance" man did this on his new York.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Standoffish, what could go wrong?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> This is super common...


Places I've worked even a Ray Charles quality inspector would catch that one.


----------



## Stickshaker

MechanicalDVR said:


> 12-2 feed for 50amp new a/c, a problem?


The fact that it's 12/2 isn't the biggest problem in this pic...


----------



## Big John

MechanicalDVR said:


>


If all the sewage, industrial waste, and agriculture runoff in flood waters didn't stop that dude, I don't think the voltage is gonna p̶h̶a̶s̶e̶ faze him.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Big John said:


> If all the sewage, industrial waste, and agriculture runoff in flood waters didn't stop that dude, I don't think the voltage is gonna p̶h̶a̶s̶e̶ faze him.


This is true


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Scary that these guys are out there


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could possibly be incendiary?


----------



## Majewski

Ahhhhh wtf!!?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Ahhhhh wtf!!?


Must have got that DIY bomb making book by Ali BaBoom!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Electric and water.............


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dead Aunt dead aunt dead aunt


----------



## MechanicalDVR

poor lil pizzy


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dead Aunt dead aunt dead aunt


I've seen this many times but I just don't understand wtf she's doing or why.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I've seen this many times but I just don't understand wtf she's doing or why.


Suicide?


----------



## HackWork

Drunken stupidity.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Drunken stupidity.


Or that!


----------



## TRurak

She might be stupid but the view isn't too bad


----------



## Stickshaker

TRurak said:


> She might be stupid but the view isn't too bad


She _might_ be stupid?


----------



## Majewski

Definitely stupid. Gotta be a better reason though!? lol
Stickm, I'm in TC, where you at?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just use my ladder, it's all set up for you


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Something is burning


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Smokey!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could go............?


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


> What could go............?
> 
> http://i1152.photobucket.com/albums/p484/Mac_Dean/Mishaps/what could...._zpshg6eujvu.jpg


I followed this genius out of the Lowes parking lot. I wonder if they made it home...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I followed this genius out of the Lowes parking lot. I wonder if they made it home...
> 
> View attachment 91769


Maybe, but you know there is a cop with a "you ain't gonna believe this" story...


----------



## Jlarson

Majewski said:


> I've seen this many times but I just don't understand wtf she's doing or why.


Meth


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

what size is it??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New 'twist' plug


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad contact over heating a tad


----------



## Majewski

Ohhhhhh pretty red.


----------



## LARMGUY

Hardly a mishap...


OKLAHOMA CITY – Police have released more information about the construction worker who died after a scissor lift he was operating fell from a building in downtown Oklahoma City.

On Friday, Alex Baiza, 33, was working on the eighth floor of a building near Sheridan and Hudson that is under construction.

Fire officials originally said Baiza was on the fourteenth floor; however, the police report clarifies he was in fact on the eighth floor.


Witnesses say Baiza was working on the scissor lift and had just brought down some framework and put it to the side.

When Baiza returned to the scissor lift to retrieve more framework, the scissor lift started moving forward.

Witnesses told police that Baiza must have thought he changed the scissor lift mode from “forwards and back” to “up and down.”

However, the scissor lift was left in the “forward and back” mode, causing the lift to go forward.

The front of the lift drove off the side of the building and began to fall over the side.

Witnesses say Baiza tried to grab onto some wiring to keep himself from falling with the lift; however, since Baiza was tied to the lift, he was unable to stop himself from being pulled down with it.

Workers told police they rushed to help Baiza as they watched the accident unfold, but they were unable to save him.

Baiza was pronounced dead at the scene.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Hardly a mishap...
> 
> 
> OKLAHOMA CITY – Police have released more information about the construction worker who died after a scissor lift he was operating fell from a building in downtown Oklahoma City.
> 
> On Friday, Alex Baiza, 33, was working on the eighth floor of a building near Sheridan and Hudson that is under construction.
> 
> Fire officials originally said Baiza was on the fourteenth floor; however, the police report clarifies he was in fact on the eighth floor.
> 
> 
> Witnesses say Baiza was working on the scissor lift and had just brought down some framework and put it to the side.
> 
> When Baiza returned to the scissor lift to retrieve more framework, the scissor lift started moving forward.
> 
> Witnesses told police that Baiza must have thought he changed the scissor lift mode from “forwards and back” to “up and down.”
> 
> However, the scissor lift was left in the “forward and back” mode, causing the lift to go forward.
> 
> The front of the lift drove off the side of the building and began to fall over the side.
> 
> Witnesses say Baiza tried to grab onto some wiring to keep himself from falling with the lift; however, since Baiza was tied to the lift, he was unable to stop himself from being pulled down with it.
> 
> Workers told police they rushed to help Baiza as they watched the accident unfold, but they were unable to save him.
> 
> Baiza was pronounced dead at the scene.


Not to be harsh but, you need to be smarter than what you are working with.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Burned up


----------



## MechanicalDVR

240v in attic


----------



## Majewski

Someone likes to live on the edge!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I ****ING quit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Someone likes to live on the edge!


Guy that found it said he did so with his elbow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I ****ING quit.


If you ever went in a space after the place was bagged and bombed with insecticide you would never want to go in any structure again. I am talking houses, hotels, and warehouses. Worst I ever saw was a dockside warehouse in Newark NJ.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## John Valdes

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I saw one like that when I lifted a cover off the bottom of a column support.
Big one, just like in the picture. Biggest mistake that day? Squashing that spider. What a mess it made. Got it all over my shoe and all over the concrete.
Next time I squash one that big will be away from the house.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

John Valdes said:


> I saw one like that when I lifted a cover off the bottom of a column support.
> Big one, just like in the picture. Biggest mistake that day? Squashing that spider. What a mess it made. Got it all over my shoe and all over the concrete.
> Next time I squash one that big will be away from the house.


I've seen and killed many small ones, never one this large.


----------



## zac

John Valdes said:


> I saw one like that when I lifted a cover off the bottom of a column support.
> Big one, just like in the picture. Biggest mistake that day? Squashing that spider. What a mess it made. Got it all over my shoe and all over the concrete.
> Next time I squash one that big will be away from the house.


I was climbing up a crawl space and when I turned on the attic light saw this little darling. Literally 3" from where I hoisted my hands up.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Service Call

I've been nailed by a black widow. Don't know the size, but it gave me blood poisoning and 3 weeks out of work.


----------



## Service Call

Of course here, we have grasshoppers that can tip over your motorcycle.


----------



## Majewski

Service Call said:


> I've been nailed by a black widow. Don't know the size, but it gave me blood poisoning and 3 weeks out of work.


Not good! I'm glad you made it.


----------



## micromind

LARMGUY said:


> Witnesses say Baiza tried to grab onto some wiring to keep himself from falling with the lift; however, since Baiza was tied to the lift, he was unable to stop himself from being pulled down with it.


This doesn't speak well for the requirement to be tied off to a lift. 

Perhaps if every individual who enacted and enforced this requirement were to be convicted of murder, safety regulations would be more reasonable. 

Of course, since this would go against the communist manifesto, it'll never come to pass.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Service Call said:


> I've been nailed by a black widow. Don't know the size, but it gave me blood poisoning and 3 weeks out of work.


Was bitten under the arm by a spider while cutting down pompous grass in my yard about 5 years ago. It made a lump in my skin that needed to be drained and left a divot under the skin. The doc thought it was a black widow and said I wasn't allergic but could be after being bitten.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This doesn't speak well for the requirement to be tied off to a lift.
> 
> Perhaps if every individual who enacted and enforced this requirement were to be convicted of murder, safety regulations would be more reasonable.
> 
> Of course, since this would go against the communist manifesto, it'll never come to pass.


Talk about going down with the ship.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Must have been a brand new bit


----------



## Majewski

Lol. When I first saw this I wondered.... Why not keep drilling!? Maybe wanted a photo op.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Lol. When I first saw this I wondered.... Why not keep drilling!? Maybe wanted a photo op.


Those look like threaded nails, known for their bit eating capabilities. This is where I'd have grabbed a hole saw the size of my auger and cut past the nail and carried on.

Where there is a will there is a way.


----------



## Majewski

Totally! But let's not waste a good photo op! Lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> Totally! But let's not waste a good photo op! Lol


True, I have seen pics of a spike that was found in this method. Must have been inserted when the 2x was just a baby sapling...


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Those look like threaded nails, known for their bit eating capabilities. This is where I'd have grabbed a hole saw the size of my auger and cut past the nail and carried on.
> 
> Where there is a will there is a way.


Greenlee had those nail eater augers I've had good luck with. He might've been using a paddle bit in this photo though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Greenlee had those nail eater augers I've had good luck with. He might've been using a paddle bit in this photo though.


Naileaters work great with regular nails, they are my favorite augers.


----------



## macmikeman

Pneumatic nail guns should be outlawed. That picture is exactly the reason why. Carpenters are not intelligent enough to be exposed to such a nail gun device. It is too easy to keep shooting when one or two nails suffices..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

macmikeman said:


> Pneumatic nail guns should be outlawed. That picture is exactly the reason why. Carpenters are not intelligent enough to be exposed to such a nail gun device. It is too easy to keep shooting when one or two nails suffices..


No argument from me there. This is why they don't have pneumatic sheetrock nail guns.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Aluminum and copper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not smart


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not smart


Eh......what could go wrong?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> Eh......what could go wrong?


In these type questions look towards option "C" , too much too list.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not smart


More of that third world high school dropout engineering shyt.


----------



## Majewski

Who owns that many folding tables?


----------



## LARMGUY

A church.


----------



## west shore electric

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I hate when that happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR

west shore electric said:


> I hate when that happens


That's the best field test for hanger quality and installation I've seen in some time.


----------



## west shore electric

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dead Aunt dead aunt dead aunt


Are those loppers she has? 
She must want scrap metal for drugs. Hopefully shes high as a kite and won't feel a thing


----------



## MechanicalDVR

west shore electric said:


> Are those loppers she has?
> She must want scrap metal for drugs. Hopefully shes high as a kite and won't feel a thing


It's not loppers.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's not loppers.


They look more like Crocks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Majewski

LARMGUY said:


> They look more like Crocks.


I wear these when alumicon'x a place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Majewski said:


> I wear these when alumicon'x a place.


Do those have insulating properties?


----------



## al_smelter

Here is the young lady's story:

http://geekologie.com/2012/06/what-the-f-high-girl-mistakes-electrical.php


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do those have insulating properties?


Uh suuuuure when working with aluminum.


al_smelter said:


> Here is the young lady's story:
> 
> http://geekologie.com/2012/06/what-the-f-high-girl-mistakes-electrical.php


That drug is bad news!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lightning fried meter:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Service Call

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/v5aMT9MBfZI




I had to watch it a few times to figure out what happened. The ground crew pulled the cable. That took the helicopter out super quick. Can anyone say "retraining"?


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> https://youtu.be/v5aMT9MBfZI


I have a college buddy army trained helicopter pilot. He swears the helicopter is a loose assemblage of aeronautical parts all moving in the same general direction and they do not fly they just beat the air around it into submission.


----------



## sub2001zero

my step dad had can of Foam blow up in his hand and he was covering in it, I wish I would of taken pictures!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## John Valdes

sub2001zero said:


> my step dad had can of Foam blow up in his hand and he was covering in it, I wish I would of taken pictures!


Is your step dads name Mike?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Recent NC flooding bad ideas


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just off center


----------



## MechanicalDVR

According to the article this took out the plumber:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

One hung low


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

We all hate when this happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> We all hate when this happens


Doesn't that just torque your nut!


----------



## Majewski

LARMGUY said:


> Doesn't that just torque your nut!


Hahahahahahah sure does!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Doesn't that just torque your nut!


Especially when you don't realize and you open the passenger door and you just here tools hitting the pavement.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fried Frog


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fried snake


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Red palm ouch!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hi Volt Ground Hog den


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Future hurt


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Kyrton

Love ceiling fans installed on 8b bar braces... Glad it didn't hit her son.


----------



## Kyrton




----------



## Kyrton

Got anything I can light my cig with?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Accident waiting to happen


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Anyone ever do this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Glad the mantle was so secure...


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE NO! why would you think this!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone ever do this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE NO! why would you think this!
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nice jumper set up, just curious if anyone does it this hack way.
Click to expand...


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> circuitman1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a nice jumper set up, just curious if anyone does it this hack way.
> 
> 
> 
> Why futz around. I just bring my own aux power. I can plug into it faster than any possible hack.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened to using the neighbor's power via extension cords ?
> 
> Hereabouts, tapping unmetered power is a HUGE fine.
> 
> Repeat offenders see prison time.
> 
> I know of a 4th year IBEW apprentice that was kicked out of the union -- and his career -- for LIFE, for this infraction.
> 
> As a repeat offender he went to prison, got his tats, and was permanently cut off from Poco power hereabouts. He inherited a mortgage free home, but couldn't get power to it. (!)
> 
> He converted the wiring to 12VDC -- not kidding -- and charged up his batteries off of job site temp power... until he was fired for gross incompetence.
> 
> His car had no windshield, either. (!)
> 
> He eventually lost his home to the tax man and a colony of bees. Yes, a massive hive moved into his abode -- and swarmed the disconnected Service -- and bred up into the rafters. When I saw it honey was dripping down onto the kitchen floor.
> 
> Meth head. :blink:
Click to expand...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> MechanicalDVR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why futz around. I just bring my own aux power. I can plug into it faster than any possible hack.
> 
> BTW, what ever happened to using the neighbor's power via extension cords ?
> 
> Hereabouts, tapping unmetered power is a HUGE fine.
> 
> Repeat offenders see prison time.
> 
> I know of a 4th year IBEW apprentice that was kicked out of the union -- and his career -- for LIFE, for this infraction.
> 
> As a repeat offender he went to prison, got his tats, and was permanently cut off from Poco power hereabouts. He inherited a mortgage free home, but couldn't get power to it. (!)
> 
> He converted the wiring to 12VDC -- not kidding -- and charged up his batteries off of job site temp power... until he was fired for gross incompetence.
> 
> His car had no windshield, either. (!)
> 
> He eventually lost his home to the tax man and a colony of bees. Yes, a massive hive moved into his abode -- and swarmed the disconnected Service -- and bred up into the rafters. When I saw it honey was dripping down onto the kitchen floor.
> 
> Meth head. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is an east coast- west coast thing. I've seen most guys with some type of drop cord with spring clamps to grab some temporary power. I'd say it's a huge error to do a panel change out or similar job and not have a generator on hand. Extension cordage to grab power from a neighbor isn't something I've done or been on a job where that was the case. Normally just out of distance to the neighboring houses.
Click to expand...


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> telsa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is an east coast- west coast thing. I've seen most guys with some type of drop cord with spring clamps to grab some temporary power. I'd say it's a huge error to do a panel change out or similar job and not have a generator on hand. Extension cordage to grab power from a neighbor isn't something I've done or been on a job where that was the case. Normally just out of distance to the neighboring houses.
> 
> 
> 
> Our lot sizes are different, I'd say.
> 
> As for me, I always have an inverter with my truck -- and I bring a gen-set for heavy need.
> 
> But, that's a rare thing for me. (eg Greenfield underground primaries and secondaries )
> 
> In a typical TI I have landlord// tenant exterior power to tap -- from right next door.
Click to expand...


----------



## HackWork

I can do service upgrades with all battery tools, so temp power is just a luxury such as extra lights, fan, maybe the fridge and heat if I like the customer, etc.

I would never use a generator anymore, too noisy, dirty, stinky, heavy, and annoying when this is so simple:


----------



## TRurak

We clip on at the weatherhead with a cord like yours.


----------



## drewsserviceco

Everyone around me calls them "jazz boxes". Mine is 30' of SO cord to a two space breaker enclosure with a WP GFCI. Old timer I started with was similar except it was one of those combo 1900 covers with a screw in fuse holder and duplex receptacle.


----------



## HackWork

drewsserviceco said:


> Everyone around me calls them "jazz boxes". Mine is 30' of SO cord to a two space breaker enclosure with a WP GFCI. Old timer I started with was similar except it was one of those combo 1900 covers with a screw in fuse holder and duplex receptacle.


If I was going to do that, I would put a meter pan on it as well so I could plug the meter in and the power company can't complain.

But with the new M12 Flood Light, I probably won't be setting up temp power much anymore.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drewsserviceco said:


> Everyone around me calls them "jazz boxes". Mine is 30' of SO cord to a two space breaker enclosure with a WP GFCI. Old timer I started with was similar except it was one of those combo 1900 covers with a screw in fuse holder and duplex receptacle.


Reading about the old fuse holder brought back memories of the cords my Uncle had in the shop when I was a kid, long before battery tools and all purpose screws. Hell back then variable speed drills were a brand new thing.


----------



## drewsserviceco

HackWork said:


> If I was going to do that, I would put a meter pan on it as well so I could plug the meter in and the power company can't complain.
> 
> 
> 
> But with the new M12 Flood Light, I probably won't be setting up temp power much anymore.




The breakers were just a modern interpretation of the fuse holder I was brought up with. 

With PECO around here, it's like the Wild West, seems like anything goes. For the minimal amount of juice we take for a changeout, I'm not going to lose any sleep. Biggest load would be a tie between the core machine or the heating blanket...


----------



## drewsserviceco

MechanicalDVR said:


> Reading about the old fuse holder brought back memories of the cords my Uncle had in the shop when I was a kid, long before battery tools and all purpose screws. Hell back then variable speed drills were a brand new thing.



Heard a funny story from my uncle when he was an apprentice and the old style drills they would use. 

He's working with a real ram rod of a Jman. Jman tells him to take the drill and drive the screw in while Jman holds whatever they're mounting. 

Uncle says to watch his hand. 

Jman says worry about you're own hands kid and drive the effing screw. 

Uncle does and sure enough, right through the material and into Jman's hand. Jman starts screaming, "back it out, back it out!"

The drill motor didn't have a reverse on it and yes, he had to back the screw out by hand with his screwdriver. That will really make coffee break/lunch awkward for a while...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drewsserviceco said:


> Heard a funny story from my uncle when he was an apprentice and the old style drills they would use.
> 
> He's working with a real ram rod of a Jman. Jman tells him to take the drill and drive the screw in while Jman holds whatever they're mounting.
> 
> Uncle says to watch his hand.
> 
> Jman says worry about you're own hands kid and drive the effing screw.
> 
> Uncle does and sure enough, right through the material and into Jman's hand. Jman starts screaming, "back it out, back it out!"
> 
> The drill motor didn't have a reverse on it and yes, he had to back the screw out by hand with his screwdriver. That will really make coffee break/lunch awkward for a while...


Seen that type of thing many times as a kid, used all slotted screws back then. Also guys using a Yankee screwdriver and the tip slipping and getting pushed into a finger or back of a guys hand.


----------



## readydave8

MechanicalDVR said:


> Anyone ever do this?


yes, maybe more than once


----------



## MechanicalDVR

His mistake, two feet on bad spots


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Aluminum bar fuse trick


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Romex in sheetrock rather than in studs...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could happen?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Scissor fuses?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Romex in sheetrock rather than in studs...


Doesn't everybody know the baseboard rope-around technique ?


----------



## Majewski

Looks like a vacant property....wonder how many other treasures were hiding?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Scissor fuses?


Cutting the Poco out of their action. Sharp ! :notworthy:


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Romex in sheetrock rather than in studs...


That's how Hack does his ceilings!  


Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## zac

telsa said:


> Cutting the Poco out of their action. Sharp ! :notworthy:


At least the handles are insulated! 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Majewski

zac said:


> That's how Hack does his ceilings!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


You made me wait TOO long for that reply. I knew you'd do it. lol :jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Doesn't everybody know the baseboard rope-around technique ?


Youngins are too lazy for that type of real work.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Scissor fuses?


I just don't understand these clowns.....everyone knows the left leg is supposed to be black!

If enough electrons figure out that it's the wrong color, it'll blow up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Cutting the Poco out of their action. Sharp ! :notworthy:


I didn't want to smudge any reputations so I said fuses rather than jumpers.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I just don't understand these clowns.....everyone knows the left leg is supposed to be black!
> 
> If enough electrons figure out that it's the wrong color, it'll blow up.


Color-blind-tricians they migrate down from can-a-duh


----------



## HackWork

zac said:


> That's how Hack does his ceilings!
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


No, that's how YOU do your ceilings.

I make a tiny little hole on each joist like a professional who cares about his customer's home.


----------



## zac

MechanicalDVR said:


> Romex in sheetrock rather than in studs...


What I don't get is why not just drill through the studs? The drywall was already open!!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## LARMGUY

micromind said:


> I just don't understand these clowns.....everyone knows the left leg is supposed to be black!
> 
> If enough electrons figure out that it's the wrong color, it'll blow up.


Yeah, Black wires matter!


----------



## TRurak

LARMGUY said:


> Yeah, Black wires matter!


I approve this comment


----------



## micromind

LARMGUY said:


> Yeah, Black wires matter!


Yep, guess we'd best start rioting......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Yep, guess we'd best start rioting......


Looting supply houses first? Wirenuts for everyone!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HO kept resetting the GFI


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Carpenter fixed it....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Contactor in manual over ride


----------



## Miller6386

MechanicalDVR said:


> Contactor in manual over ride


I see this weekly. Operators will jam a screwdriver in the contactor and close the door. 

Samsung Note 7.5


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Miller6386 said:


> I see this weekly. Operators will jam a screwdriver in the contactor and close the door.
> 
> Samsung Note 7.5


If it's a bad contractor it's one thing but if it's an open safety causing a lockout, it's a whole other story.

I saw a rather large chiller that the barrel froze up because of this. The freeze stat had shut the machine down due to a bad pump and lack of circulation. The low pressure cut out had already been jumped out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc3_1345975509


----------



## micromind

Miller6386 said:


> I see this weekly. Operators will jam a screwdriver in the contactor and close the door.
> 
> Samsung Note 7.5


This happens a lot at rock crushing plants and mines. 

The best on I've ever seen was a bypassed interlock of a lube oil pump on a cone-type crusher. 

The input shaft is a ring-and-pinion gear a lot like an automotive differential. When I got there, it was seized up to the point that a 400 HP 1200 RPM motor that was belt driven at about 3:1 couldn't turn it when started across-the-lines. 

What a mess.......lol.


----------



## telsa

micromind said:


> This happens a lot at rock crushing plants and mines.
> 
> The best on I've ever seen was a bypassed interlock of a lube oil pump on a cone-type crusher.
> 
> The input shaft is a ring-and-pinion gear a lot like an automotive differential. When I got there, it was seized up to the point that a 400 HP 1200 RPM motor that was belt driven at about 3:1 couldn't turn it when started across-the-lines.
> 
> What a mess.......lol.


You had a gold mine on your hands.


----------



## micromind

micromind said:


> This happens a lot at rock crushing plants and mines.
> 
> The best on I've ever seen was a bypassed interlock of a lube oil pump on a cone-type crusher.
> 
> The input shaft is a ring-and-pinion gear a lot like an automotive differential. When I got there, it was seized up to the point that a 400 HP 1200 RPM motor that was belt driven at about 3:1 couldn't turn it when started across-the-lines.
> 
> What a mess.......lol.


Just for fun, lets see how much torque was applied to the pinion shaft.......

1200 RPM = 4.5 ft. lbs of torque per HP. 4.5 X 400 = 1800 at the motor. 1800 X 3 = 5400 at the shaft while running at full load. Locked rotor torque on a motor this size is likely around 150% of full-load so, 5400 X 1.5 = 8100. 

8100 ft. lbs of torque is a lot........lol.

Think of it this way; a pipe wrench on the shaft would be just over 200 lbs. at the end of a 40' cheater.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=bc3_1345975509


That crew had me jumping back -- long before the tragedy. 

There is one consistency in these fiascos -- cutting corners -- not using intrinsically safe gear.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That crew had me jumping back -- long before the tragedy.
> 
> There is one consistency in these fiascos -- cutting corners -- not using intrinsically safe gear.


Nobody said they were the sharpest knives in the drawer, Darwinian examples put them on the path to destruction.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Any sympathy for copper thieves?


----------



## TRurak

That must smell great


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TRurak said:


> That must smell great


Exactly like burnt pork chops!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Copper only device with aluminum wire


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Capacitor went bad?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad connection?


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any sympathy for copper thieves?


No sympathy here.....they got exactly what they deserved.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> No sympathy here.....they got exactly what they deserved.


If they came in with real tools instead of the tin snips I might feel something...being uneducated and all


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Any sympathy for copper thieves?


I think it's sad they felt it was a good idea. What a way to go. Closed casket for sure.

Is my liberal showing?


----------



## west shore electric

That's sad. 
What people will do for crack....crack kills.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I think it's sad they felt it was a good idea. What a way to go. Closed casket for sure.
> 
> Is my liberal showing?


Anyone can have compassion, I doubt that screams 'liberal' to anyone. 

Now if you said "it wasn't their fault that they were ensconced in the drug culture brought about by society as a whole and poverty in the inner cities that so many are yoked with from birth being cared for by the welfare system that really does everything but care about humanity and I trust their families will sue the power company for not providing a better means of security for such dangerously high voltage lines", then I'd call you a libtard and move on.


----------



## TGGT

MechanicalDVR said:


> Now if you said "it wasn't their fault that they were ensconced in the drug culture brought about by society as a whole and poverty in the inner cities that so many are yoked with from birth being cared for by the welfare system that really does everything but care about humanity and I trust their families will sue the power company for not providing a better means of security for such dangerously high voltage lines"


Yeah that! Took the words right outta my mouth. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> Yeah that! Took the words right outta my mouth. :laughing:


The optimal hunter knows all about the prey.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Catch it before it falls


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when that happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Then you open it to find this:










and this:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Back out real slow


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Still running for now


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah, this won't end well:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oh this looks safe


----------



## drspec

An exhaust fan in a shower? Am I missing something? As long as it's gfci protected there's no issue


----------



## chicken steve

*I know a place called Home Depot
They teach a class and you're good to go
They've wire and plumb and tile people
That do that crazy hack jive too

Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*










*Papa Bob Vila gonna reno my home
Said all that hack jive have got the go
Code geeks don't dare put them down
They're doin' the hack jive all over town

Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*









*Mama, Mama look at Tim Allen
He's doin' that hack jive comedian
Grandpa tuned in to catch a line
Gonna do that hack jive one more time

Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*
:no::no::jester::no::no:
~C(w/apologies to Johnny Otis)S~


----------



## ponyboy

chicken steve said:


> *I know a place called Home Depot
> 
> They teach a class and you're good to go
> 
> They've wire and plumb and tile people
> 
> That do that crazy hack jive too
> 
> 
> 
> Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Papa Bob Vila gonna reno my home
> 
> Said all that hack jive have got the go
> 
> Code geeks don't dare put them down
> 
> They're doin' the hack jive all over town
> 
> 
> 
> Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mama, Mama look at Tim Allen
> 
> He's doin' that hack jive comedian
> 
> Grandpa tuned in to catch a line
> 
> Gonna do that hack jive one more time
> 
> 
> 
> Hack jive, hack jive, hack jive, doin' that crazy hack jive*
> 
> :no::no::jester::no::no:
> 
> ~C(w/apologies to Johnny Otis)S~




Sweet song dude, do another please


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> An exhaust fan in a shower? Am I missing something? As long as it's gfci protected there's no issue


Doubt it's rated to be in a shower. Shower lights are rated for that location.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Then you open it to find this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:


OUCH THAT HURTS!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> OUCH THAT HURTS!


Imagine walking up to check the flicking when the light show started?


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> Doubt it's rated to be in a shower. Shower lights are rated for that location.


What makes you say that?

Every fan I've ever installed above a shower is listed for it as long as it's gfci protected.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> Every fan I've ever installed above a shower is listed for it as long as it's gfci protected.


I can honestly say I've never installed a fart fan inside a tub or shower space nor a light fixture that was not sealed and UL listed as a shower light. I'd hate to rely strickly on a GFI that could fail and fry someone in the shower.


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can honestly say I've never installed a fart fan inside a tub or shower space nor a light fixture that was not sealed and UL listed as a shower light. I'd hate to rely strickly on a GFI that could fail and fry someone in the shower.


lol


are you going to grab a ladder, remove the trim, remove the bulb/fan plug, and stick something in the socket?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> lol
> 
> 
> are you going to grab a ladder, remove the trim, remove the bulb/fan plug, and stick something in the socket?


If the typical bathroom is 8' ceiling height and the typical bathtub and or shower enclosure is 7' high and many lower, I'd need no ladder to reach the fan or light.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope he can hang in til rescue


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Poor guy


----------



## chicken steve

~CS~


----------



## Going_Commando

That looks like some familiar tile work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bet that was bright


----------



## djcgtr

Mistakes...
A couple, of so many, come to mind...

About 15 years ago, I responded to a dwelling fire as the officer on the first due engine. About 05:15 Thanksgiving morning. Upon arrival, roof is burning off the fairly new home.
After extinguishment, I was involved in seeking cause and origin as a member of the county investigation team.

Origin was lowest burn area in the basement, traveled the joist space to a window. After the glass cracked open, the fire went up outside back of the dwelling and entered the attic via the soffit.

Cause was very overheated 12/2 wg nm, connected in the panel to a 100 amp 2 pole breaker. This fed to an outside breakered 50 amp disconnect beside the large hot tub.
Perhaps who ever wired this thought copper is copper...

One other was last week correcting a handy man's hook up to a large electric furnace in a huge garage. I found 10/3 wg nm, pigtailed out of a 240 volt, 50 amp welder outlet feeding the furnace which required 2 separate 60 amp, 240 feeds.
The 10/3 was going into the furnace to the first internal two pole 60 and jumpered to the second two pole 60...
I advised the owner to consider not using the handyman in the future...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Melted jumper


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That could be a shocker


----------



## MechanicalDVR

That could go bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could go bad here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Could have been much worse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CFL replacement for a HID lamp, didn't work well


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Break glass with face and flip switch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cover a trans with wood siding? Should have shingled the roof


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Maybe a warning sign would help???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fire waiting to happen


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Park entrance


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just cut the truss webs out of the way


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah 480v, what could be wrong here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pulling wires in a bad way


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fire waiting to happen


hey it's fine only controling led lights!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sonorous

circuitman1 said:


> hey it's fine only controling led lights!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:




No no no. He's a self (fire) starter. 

He followed the drawings. They called for a power over Ethernet switch in that exact location. 

From PoE to POW!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fire waiting to happen


I hope that's a prank photo.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Jumping gee hosafat.

I sure hope the feller obeyed all 'tap rules.'


----------



## micromind

telsa said:


> Jumping gee hosafat.
> 
> I sure hope the feller obeyed all 'tap rules.'


Nope, he got it wrong.....everyone knows, back is on the left, red is on the right. The way it's presently done, it's sure to blow up.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Jumping gee hosafat.
> 
> I sure hope the feller obeyed all 'tap rules.'


Being it is so blatant chances are it was done by an illegal fence jumper, so who cares about him?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> I hope that's a prank photo.


Not from what I read, it was found just like that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

1" screws for a reason


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad nut


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cut loose by their roofer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hotel fountain


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hope they aren't all like that


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Screwed it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Siding nail right into the buss


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just add wind gusts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor sanders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Melted nuts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Well hung?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad idea?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad off???


----------



## drspec

MechanicalDVR said:


> Tad off???



That reminds me of a job I did several years back. Cabinet designers refused to provide elevation drawings and we wired everything off the lower cabinet drawings. Overhead cabinets ended up being about 6" off. Idiot forget to add in the filler panels. Something that could have been caught had they done elevations.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drspec said:


> That reminds me of a job I did several years back. Cabinet designers refused to provide elevation drawings and we wired everything off the lower cabinet drawings. Overhead cabinets ended up being about 6" off. Idiot forget to add in the filler panels. Something that could have been caught had they done elevations.


Yup and some guys are amazed what some pre-planning solves.


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> Cover a trans with wood siding? Should have shingled the roof


Is that siding or just a vinyl wrap job? If the latter pretty cool; we just get flowers around here.


----------



## Sonorous

Gnome said:


> Is that siding or just a vinyl wrap job? If the latter pretty cool; we just get flowers around here.


Sure looks like a wrap. The warning labels are the most obvious give-away. Not to mention the lifting provisions and transport eyelets on the back!

And don't feel left out. Just take a closer look at those flowers next time - BC loves this sort of stuff. Right from the BC Hydro website:



_*Customers can now apply to wrap pad-mounted transformers*

They're those beige and green utility boxes you see on sidewalks, in strata courtyards, and often on the property of businesses. Pad-mounted transformers (60,000 of them across the province) take the higher voltage electricity from BC Hydro's distribution system and transform it to lower voltages appropriate for residential and commercial use.

Unfortunately, they also provide a tempting blank canvas for graffiti.

That's why BC Hydro has launched a program allowing well established businesses, strata properties, municipal governments and community organizations to beautify pad-mounted transformers with decorative wraps. Several pilot installations conducted a few years ago tested the viability of wraps on these transformers. BC Hydro is now accepting applications from eligible applicants to wrap pad-mounted transformers.

"There are certain groups, such as building strata, businesses, and government agencies that are really interested in wrapping our transformers to improve their visual characteristics in the area," says Ed Mah, who oversees the program. "We don't permit advertising, but the right pattern, photo or artistic work can benefit a business or just the aesthetics of the area."

Policy and installation guidelines for decorative wrapping are available on bchydro.com.

In a nutshell, the requesting party must apply to BC Hydro for permission to wrap each pad-mounted transformer and sign a 10-year agreement for each installation. As part of the agreement, the requesting party pays for, maintains and owns the wrap (costing roughly $800 to $2,000 each), which must be installed by an established wrapping company of the party's choice that has taken (or is willing to take) BC Hydro's safety training.

Mah says there are no guarantees, but the wraps do help deter graffiti and beautify the properties where the transformers are installed. "It depends on the patterns that are picked," he says. "Typically, contrasting patterns such as photos of bushes or shrubs tend to defer graffiti most effectively."

Learn more about the decorative wrap installation program._​


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Melted nuts


Looks like it started with an overloaded neutral.


----------



## Sonorous

micromind said:


> Looks like it started with an overloaded neutral.


I'd say the overloaded neutral *ended* it! Looks to me like it _started_ with a linear load (neutral sized accordingly) and finished with some significant non-linear loads.

I still remember seeing an art gallery that was converted to a computer lab. No bueno :no: .


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Is that siding or just a vinyl wrap job? If the latter pretty cool; we just get flowers around here.


According to what I read it's wood screwed to the trans.


----------



## Sonorous

MechanicalDVR said:


> According to what I read it's wood screwed to the trans.


I don't think anyone knows that it was a wrap installed on the trans.

They're saying wrap, wrap, wrap, but I don't... 

Maybe it was?

It could be a wrap, but it could also be WOOd. It could also be lots of other things. 

It also could be something sitting on a bed that weighs 400 lbs, ok? We don't know what's installed on the trans.

But what did we learn from the trans? We learned that that certain groups were taken advantage of by BC Hydro. By Ed Mah. Look what happened to him. Sign a deal, pay some money to the right people, and he'll do everything to hide stuff and and keep its image from being tarnished. We've lost control.

*** I'm just joking around here - don't take it the wrong way or too seriously. And don't believe everything you read on the Internet. Including the last sentence or anything I write!***


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sonorous said:


> I don't think anyone knows that it was a wrap installed on the trans.


Never assume. It saves a lot of time. The article I got the picture from said the guy that covered the trans was a siding contractor and the picture was taken by the EC working on the house who was commenting on the process.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Love when the shoot out an arc


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well hung?


That one took some time to mess it up that good.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> That one took some time to mess it up that good.


You got that right, looks like a wasted hour.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## brian john

During a power outage I had to go the bathroom, I borrowed a friends flashlight, (2-D Cell) holding it between my chin and shoulder as I did my business, sneezing the flashlight fell into the toilet.

What to do what to do.............












































































I flushed twice did some rinsing and drying and gave it back>






































Or did I tell him the truth?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

brian john said:


> During a power outage I had to go the bathroom, I borrowed a friends flashlight, (2-D Cell) holding it between my chin and shoulder as I did my business, sneezing the flashlight fell into the toilet.
> 
> What to do what to do.............
> 
> I flushed twice did some rinsing and drying and gave it back>
> 
> Or did I tell him the truth?


This depends on how good a friend you both are I would imagine.

Now if you are really close the urine jokes will start spurting soon.

You can get him a new one for Christmas!


----------



## wcord

MechanicalDVR said:


> Well hung?


We found a few of those very same boxes on a Wendys reno.
Same cut, same mounting hardware, only with BX cable as the ceiling is a return air plenum ( at least they followed that part of the code)
I didn't realize they were available down south too :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## fisstech

wcord said:


> We found a few of those very same boxes on a Wendys reno.
> Same cut, same mounting hardware, only with BX cable as the ceiling is a return air plenum ( at least they followed that part of the code)
> I didn't realize they were available down south too :whistling2::whistling2:


fed with completely unsupported NMD too 

good enough electric! :thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

wcord said:


> We found a few of those very same boxes on a Wendys reno.
> Same cut, same mounting hardware, only with BX cable as the ceiling is a return air plenum ( at least they followed that part of the code)
> I didn't realize they were available down south too :whistling2::whistling2:



The box in the picture seems like one somebody made themselves as it looks nothing like the boxes made for that specific application. There are no screw holes in the back of the grid box like the one pictured and that appears to be standard depth unlike the grid boxes. Also the grid mount boxes don't have the KO holes at the base of the slots either.

The wire tying the box to the grid really doesn't seem like something that an inspector would pass either. 












http://www.garvinindustries.com/electrical-junction-boxes/3-1-2-and-4-octagon-junction-boxes/4-octagon-for-drop-ceiling-grid/54171-tbfn?gclid=CJunypybuNACFQtLDQodvRMNOg


----------



## Gnome

The linked box can be used at a cross too.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> The linked box can be used at a cross too.


This one can:

http://www.garvinindustries.com/electrical-junction-boxes/3-1-2-and-4-octagon-junction-boxes/4-octagon-for-drop-ceiling-grid/54171-tbfn?gclid=COegoJS0uNACFcZLDQodwg0C3Q


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just a small meltdown


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice LOTO


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice head room


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Tad hard to reach with 8'+ to center


----------



## Gnome

MechanicalDVR said:


> This one can:
> 
> http://www.garvinindustries.com/ele...d/54171-tbfn?gclid=COegoJS0uNACFcZLDQodwg0C3Q


Oh ya, by linked box I meant the commercial box that comes up when you follow the link not the DIY version.


----------



## TheLivingBubba

*Temp power guys don't need a bucket truck*

Saw this today on the job site. Sorry for the potato phone photos...Who needs a bucket truck when you have an extension ladder going up against a Temp Power pole?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

TheLivingBubba said:


> Saw this today on the job site. Sorry for the potato phone photos...Who needs a bucket truck when you have an extension ladder going up against a Temp Power pole?


But he has his hard hat and safety vest on......he is completely safe.......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> But he has his hard hat and safety vest on......he is completely safe.......


His company safety officer is currently being treated for a heart attack after seeing the pics...


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's exactly what we were telling that guy to do in that thread that time lol.

ETA: Found it: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/20-ceiling-staircase-173521/


----------



## Stickshaker

When I was a much greener electrician(about 3 weeks ago), I was working in a scissor lift. I went up and had to extend the deck to reach over a garage door rail. Any guesses as to what I forgot to do before I came down?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> That's exactly what we were telling that guy to do in that thread that time lol.
> 
> ETA: Found it: http://www.electriciantalk.com/f29/20-ceiling-staircase-173521/


I almost posted this in the joke thread based on that original thread. Looks like just about the same stairwell.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stickshaker said:


> When I was a much greener electrician(about 3 weeks ago), I was working in a scissor lift. I went up and had to extend the deck to reach over a garage door rail. Any guesses as to what I forgot to do before I came down?


How bad was the door track?


----------



## Majewski

stickshaker said:


> when i was a much greener electrician(about 3 weeks ago), i was working in a scissor lift. I went up and had to extend the deck to reach over a garage door rail. Any guesses as to what i forgot to do before i came down?


lmao!


----------



## Gnome

Stickshaker said:


> When I was a much greener electrician(about 3 weeks ago), I was working in a scissor lift. I went up and had to extend the deck to reach over a garage door rail. Any guesses as to what I forgot to do before I came down?


I've caught flack for always retracting the deck before using the controls but I figure a habit that prevents issues is way better than having to fix some delicate piece of machinery.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> I've caught flack for always retracting the deck before using the controls but I figure a habit that prevents issues is way better than having to fix some delicate piece of machinery.


Never take anything done for safety as a bad thing. Ignore the naysayers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

*Compounded Injury*


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Stickshaker

MechanicalDVR said:


> How bad was the door track?


Good enough so we could muscle it back into place. Pretty sure I wasn't that door's first attacker!


----------



## chicken steve

*And now the the AHJ's here And so I face the final curtain
My friend I'll say it clear I'll state my case of which I'm certain

I've lived this trade that's full , puffin' my chest for every payday
And more, much more than this I did it my way

Red tags I've had a few But then they caught too few to mention
I did what I had to do , And even wrote my own exceptions

I slept through each code update , then threw the book out on the highway
And more, much more than this ,I did it my way*
:no::jester::no:
~C_(w/apologies to 'Ol Blue Eyes)_S~


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## chicken steve

The thing about F-lifts is the controls on most are positioned _directly ahead_ of the driver. 

Should the driver have a panic (or whatever) sudden stop, s/he's pitched forward onto said controls...

This resulted in a decap long ago that, well let's just say the folks there _won't _forget too soon.....

~CS~


----------



## Gnome

Wearing your seat belt on a forklift is really important.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> Wearing your seat belt on a forklift is really important.


Most of the accidents I've seen personally the cage was the most important safety device.


----------



## Gnome

120V meter plugged into 600V meter base. Always verify the supply house shipped what you asked for.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Gnome said:


> 120V meter plugged into 600V meter base. Always verify the supply house shipped what you asked for.


Ouch! That could have hurt.


----------



## circuitman1

Gnome said:


> 120V meter plugged into 600V meter base. Always verify the supply house shipped what you asked for.


ouch!that's why you always check, that could have been very bad. glad it was no more than that.


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Of course it was the rusty nipples that caused this


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Of course it was the rusty nipples that caused this


I wonder how many would lean to think it was the longer length vis-à-vis resistance of the non perky 'A' nipple that caused it to over heat?


----------



## sbrn33

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'd do it in my own house.....


----------



## HackWork

sbrn33 said:


> I'd do it in my own house.....


Why? There's no need to have a ground at all. Just leave it empty like I do.


----------



## sbrn33

This way it will still blow the CB if something goes wrong.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

When the wiring keeps the unit on the roof:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

I see the problem from here:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

The game of melt down:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Coulda been worse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Screwed by the roofer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

You's too blame the surveyor or the builder?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Never a cop around when you need one:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Is this worse when it happens on a Monday or a Friday?


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A short neutral leads to big problems.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Never a cop around when you need one:


What happens if they have to stop very suddenly ?


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is this worse when it happens on a Monday or a Friday?


Monday, definitely Monday. Friday, I could hack.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> You's too blame the surveyor or the builder?


I don't know but my lawyer would find out.


----------



## telsa

LARMGUY said:


> I don't know but my lawyer would find out.


The very process of escrow means that you're usually taking the asset, as is, where is.

The house with the 'tight' lot was likely sold at a big discount.

The weird house was likely the first built... and used as the sales model.

In sum, it's not an accidental placement, at all.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> What happens if they have to stop very suddenly ?


Oh that's called a law suit, the type loved by ambulance chasers.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> I don't know but my lawyer would find out.


You betcha !


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


> Is this worse when it happens on a Monday or a Friday?


Friend of mine did that on a job site. Picked up the containers and left the mess lay in the dirt. Put a piece of plywood over it and that was that.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Friend of mine did that on a job site. Picked up the containers and left the mess lay in the dirt. Put a piece of plywood over it and that was that.


At the price of hardware currently that could have easily been well over $100 loss.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

All those 30 amp fuses, what could go wrong?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nothing to see here, it's labeled...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ya just got to love holiday lighting


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Nothing to see here, it's labeled...


This was actually fairly common many years ago. 

My dad still has a DeWalt 10" radial arm saw that has a 110/220 switch built into the motor. It still has the factory 15 amp 125 volt plug. 

One of my uncles has the same saw and he has a 15 amp 125 volt recept. in his shop that's marked 220.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This was actually fairly common many years ago.
> 
> My dad still has a DeWalt 10" radial arm saw that has a 110/220 switch built into the motor. It still has the factory 15 amp 125 volt plug.
> 
> One of my uncles has the same saw and he has a 15 amp 125 volt recept. in his shop that's marked 220.


I've seen Craftsman saws like that but rather than a switch you need to move motor terminals. Never gave it much thought about the receptacle.


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


> All those 30 amp fuses, what could go wrong?


well at least they didn't use a copper penny,the new ones proably melt at 23amps!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> well at least they didn't use a copper penny,the new ones proably melt at 23amps!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Don't assume they could have coins behind them.


----------



## djcgtr

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don't assume they could have coins behind them.


Sure seen a lot of pennies behind the glass fuses in older panels during fire investigations, immediately post incident.
Except the Fusetrons, (pennies being too large diameter), which could have had the insert put in for 30 amp 'Trons and still be an issue on #12 and 14 branch circuits...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HO panel install poco won't connect:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

There goes your cable


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Nice overload


----------



## djcgtr

djcgtr said:


> Sure seen a lot of pennies behind the glass fuses in older panels during fire investigations, immediately post incident.
> Except the Fusetrons, (pennies being too large diameter), which could have had the insert put in for 30 amp 'Trons and still be an issue on #12 and 14 branch circuits...


Meant to say Fusestats not the 'Trons...lol


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Holesaw surprise


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Door should be real safe


----------



## MechanicalDVR

POCO quick fix


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Blunder from down under


----------



## MechanicalDVR

The newest from Big Bang Electric Service


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Watch your fingers:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Toasted


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Expensive repair


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Big John

MechanicalDVR said:


> Expensive repair


Structural schmuctural!

Yeah, somebody lost their shirt trying to fix that. Not even sure how you would do it once the walls were in place.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Also an expensive repair


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Big John said:


> Structural schmuctural!
> 
> Yeah, somebody lost their shirt trying to fix that. Not even sure how you would do it once the walls were in place.


I'm normally full of thoughts but this one is definitely one for the structural engineer. Such limited space for steel of any kind.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Expensive repair


The HVAC industry has come out with 'high pressure' ( everything is relative ) 3" & 4" 'pipes' for just such tight situations.

They work by way of using extra blowing power to shove the requisite amount of air to make up for their reduced cross-section.

This boy didn't get the memo.

The repair is straight forward: 

1) remove this hack work...

2) install patches per the manufacturer's spec's -- typically a sandwich with epoxy glue

3) install the reduced size ducting per the joist manufacturer's spec's


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Also an expensive repair


That HVAC dude must have been stoned. 

His rigging scheme is both high cost, inferior, and slow work. 

In any earthquake, the chains will fly out of those turnbuckles.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad day to play with a tranny


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Small scale


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The building inspector is going to have wet dreams about that one. The day he saved lives with a red sticker.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

This is a crazy tumble:

https://www.facebook.com/besttvideoo/videos/747514315398585/


----------



## LGLS

That's gonna hurt come winter!



MechanicalDVR said:


> This is a crazy tumble:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/besttvideoo/videos/747514315398585/


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> That's gonna hurt come winter!


That was a solid slam.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Moisture problem


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Look close, off by inches


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah romex should always glow like that...


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> That was a solid slam.


His helper started cracking up just a little too early. Just a little. :laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> His helper started cracking up just a little too early. Just a little. :laughing:


Never screw over the guy holding the rope...just saying.


----------



## mdnitedrftr

Carpenter accidentally drilled through my box.


This was the work of the painters on my last job...just for safe measure they tied it off to the gas line.


----------



## Majewski

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah romex should always glow like that...


Oh boy!!!


----------



## inetdog

mdnitedrftr said:


> Carpenter accidentally drilled through my box.
> 
> 
> I hope that ruined one of the carpenter's best bits!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dropped it on the lines


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Suicide?


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Look close, off by inches


That is a $500 claim if I have ever seen one.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dropped it on the lines


Long phone call with your adjusters.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

No heat, units on the side


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Found the reason it's out


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No indoor fan....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Live one


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Ace Ductwork, ruining houses since ....


----------



## djcgtr

Another very close inspection by the MHJ...
Mouse Having Jurisdiction
Dangerous work for sure...


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> The newest from Big Bang Electric Service


Just checkin the fault current rating on the breakers. Wanna make sure the branch circuit trips before the main.


----------



## Cl906um

Cl906um said:


> Just checkin the fault current rating on the breakers. Wanna make sure the branch circuit trips before the main.


I seen ground lugs like that too. Couldn't find the hole. Damnit where are you.


----------



## Cl906um

MechanicalDVR said:


> Ace Ductwork, ruining houses since ....


The electrician didn't seem to think anything was wrong. Let's use the same holes. Let the engineers figure this beatch out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cl906um said:


> Just checkin the fault current rating on the breakers. Wanna make sure the branch circuit trips before the main.


That could be an expensive test.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Cl906um

I went into a house to continue what another guy started and was snipping out what was what I thought to be a dead circuit. What threw me off, was that where I started was a nm cable that was dead 3' from the panel, and was working it towards the center of the basement. It led me to an octagon splice box, and when I got to it I cut all three. The last one made a bang, and a #6 stripper in the cutter part of my strippers. (I always use the cheapest replaceable tool for demo.) the first guy clipped the circuit out without turning the circuit off, and never finished. I can't completely blame him, since I should never assumed it was all dead, but from the angle I was looking at it, it still looked spliced up in the box. Shoot. Glad I didn't hit it with my $40 kleins. 2pole 20 old sq. d breaker never tripped.


----------



## LGLS

Cl906um said:


> I went into a house to continue what another guy started and was snipping out what was what I thought to be a dead circuit. What threw me off, was that where I started was a nm cable that was dead 3' from the panel, and was working it towards the center of the basement. It led me to an octagon splice box, and when I got to it I cut all three. The last one made a bang, and a #6 stripper in the cutter part of my strippers. (I always use the cheapest replaceable tool for demo.) the first guy clipped the circuit out without turning the circuit off, and never finished. I can't completely blame him, since I should never assumed it was all dead, but from the angle I was looking at it, it still looked spliced up in the box. Shoot. Glad I didn't hit it with my $40 kleins. 2pole 20 old sq. d breaker never tripped.


I keep hearing about instances of breakers not tripping on bolted faults.Apparently your main didn't trip either did it? 

This concerns me.Should breakers have an expiration date?


----------



## Cl906um

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I keep hearing about instances of breakers not tripping on bolted faults.Apparently your main didn't trip either did it?
> 
> This concerns me.Should breakers have an expiration date?


Nope. Turned the main off, to work on sub panel earlier, main was tapped off bottom load side bolts to a sub panel next to it which had a 100 amp main. The wire looked like it was discolored so shut service main off. It felt like an old quiet switch. No snap at all. When I turned it back on nothing happened. A minute at least went by before the lights finally came back on. No screwing with that on a Friday afternoon. Mon morning project.


----------



## Cl906um

I for one think we should put fuses back in. Type s to reject wrong size. With all the circuits that are required now, there wouldn't be the need to have a pile on hand for the homeowner. You wouldn't need a pile of different breakers to do service work either. Insurance companies to an extent are wrong. Fuses are the way to go when people don't put there coins behind them.


----------



## LGLS

Cl906um said:


> I for one think we should put fuses back in. Type s to reject wrong size. With all the circuits that are required now, there wouldn't be the need to have a pile on hand for the homeowner. You wouldn't need a pile of different breakers to do service work either. Insurance companies to an extent are wrong. Fuses are the way to go when people don't put there coins behind them.


I think you're onto something.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

He tried to catch the buss


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Holesaw surprise


This one doesn't bother me!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> This one doesn't bother me!


Not easy to see but the conduit on the left near the strut has a hole saw guide bit puncture. You can see the outline of the saw cut.


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not easy to see but the conduit on the left near the strut has a hole saw guide bit puncture. You can see the outline of the saw cut.


Ah I can't see it, I thought the issue was drilling a hole through the strut for the other conduit, which I would not sweat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Ah I can't see it, I thought the issue was drilling a hole through the strut for the other conduit, which I would not sweat.


Any better?


----------



## Cl906um

All I see is a circled # 4.i thought some crazy effer drilled through all the strut to run his pipe up high. Perhaps a non bending electrician.


----------



## MCasey

Cl906um said:


> All I see is a circled # 4.i thought some crazy effer drilled through all the strut to run his pipe up high. Perhaps a non bending electrician.


The strut looks notched around the high conduit.


----------



## Cl906um

MCasey said:


> The strut looks notched around the high conduit.


Well, I don't see where a pilot bit from a hole saw anywhere. The strut looks ancored to concrete, so the notch in the strut may have no effect if there are more than two holding it up...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## CGW

Wasn't sure which thread to post this. 

While waiting on an oil change I snapped this. either I'm falling over or...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

CGW said:


> Wasn't sure which thread to post this.
> 
> While waiting on an oil change I snapped this. either I'm falling over or...


That's so any excess electrons can run away from leaking out the outlet!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Getting exposure


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Not testing this circuit could leave a mark


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who mounts this pole and doesn't see the 'lean'


----------



## t-rex747

:x:x


LARMGUY said:


> More of that third world high school dropout engineering shyt.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Getting exposure


It will be repaired right after the explosion, when insurance is footing the cost.


----------



## MCasey

t-rex747 said:


> How do theses not end in certain death?


A. Dumb luck
B. Beginners luck
C. God overruling Murphys Law


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


>


 @MechanicalDVR is this from a resort in Negril in Jamiaca?


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not testing this circuit could leave a mark


Quite a few years ago, I was involved in replacing a 4160 outdoor switchgear that had about a dozen knife switches. When you opened a switch, you absolutely had to look in the window because sometimes not all of the blades were disconnected. 

4160 = 2400 to ground.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> @MechanicalDVR is this from a resort in Negril in Jamiaca?


Actually it's from a rv/trailer park.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Quite a few years ago, I was involved in replacing a 4160 outdoor switchgear that had about a dozen knife switches. When you opened a switch, you absolutely had to look in the window because sometimes not all of the blades were disconnected.
> 
> 4160 = 2400 to ground.


Oh yeah, that will make you stand up! I learned way back to always check.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Cl906um

I was doing some work on a grade school fire alarm system years ago. I looked down from my ladder at the plugmold strip that was feeding all the computers in the library. I had to do a double take on it because it was fed from a receptacle with a cord with male cord caps on both ends. I told the maintenance guy to remove it, and showed him some partsd he could use to fix it. I couldn't help imagining kids finding this, and cattle prodding each other with it. If the wrong kid found it, we are talking lawsuit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who mounts this pole and doesn't see the 'lean'


Some poles come like that right from the factory. The pole bottom wasn't cut square before it was welded to the base plate. 

First time it happened to me the lean was about 5 degrees on a standard NYC traffic signal M2 pole. I thought I was going crazy, I knew the foundation and transformer base were perfectly level, but the pole wasn't. 

Called the general,who called the PM, who called the supplier, who said leave it and they'll come out for a look - resolved when the supplier paid us to re-do the whole thing and send us a new replacement. Our instructions for the bad pole? Cut it into 3' pieces and dump it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Some poles come like that right from the factory. The pole bottom wasn't cut square before it was welded to the base plate.
> 
> First time it happened to me the lean was about 5 degrees on a standard NYC traffic signal M2 pole. I thought I was going crazy, I knew the foundation and transformer base were perfectly level, but the pole wasn't.
> 
> Called the general,who called the PM, who called the supplier, who said leave it and they'll come out for a look - resolved when the supplier paid us to re-do the whole thing and send us a new replacement. *Our instructions for the bad pole? Cut it into 3' pieces and dump it.*


Yup, I hear that. BS that they wouldn't see the angle on the baseplate before sending it out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## papaotis

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup, I hear that. BS that they wouldn't see the angle on the baseplate before sending it out.


quality control is a thing of the past. now its ALL about profit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

papaotis said:


> quality control is a thing of the past. now its ALL about profit.


On all levels everywhere.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just solder on a bypass


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when that happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Plumbers and dishwashers


----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad too warm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lucky so far


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fried:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who mounts this pole and doesn't see the 'lean'


That's a San Francisco pole.. Must have gotten mixed up during shipment.













Like this, it was a San Francisco building that was installed in Kansas.


----------



## Cl906um

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Some poles come like that right from the factory. The pole bottom wasn't cut square before it was welded to the base plate.
> 
> First time it happened to me the lean was about 5 degrees on a standard NYC traffic signal M2 pole. I thought I was going crazy, I knew the foundation and transformer base were perfectly level, but the pole wasn't.
> 
> Called the general,who called the PM, who called the supplier, who said leave it and they'll come out for a look - resolved when the supplier paid us to re-do the whole thing and send us a new replacement. Our instructions for the bad pole? Cut it into 3' pieces and dump it.


House had too much symmetry lines anyways. Black sheep.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Shorted by bullet


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meter pan fire


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Did it self alarm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Has the characteristics of a modular home.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> Has the characteristics of a modular home.


Perfect place for an inlet if it can't just be repaired in a code like manner.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Did it self alarm?


It was supplied by the local fire department. The local bored-to-tears fire department.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> It was supplied by the local fire department. The local bored-to-tears fire department.


I've seen smoke detectors fail but not go up in smoke.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Miscalculations


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too hot to handle


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## djcgtr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The latest in true self testing. Imitation soot will wipe right off...
Couldn't be anything inferior in components...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## batwing44

MechanicalDVR said:


>


is this a communications pedestal? bad cable tv ground?


----------



## sarness

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder if some poo came out when that happened?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sarness said:


> I wonder if some poo came out when that happened?


One can almost guarantee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

batwing44 said:


> is this a communications pedestal? bad cable tv ground?


It's a JBox for underground wiring in Australia that they call a "pole fire":


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


The snake tail should be under the B :laughing: phase lug.


----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I'm glad that is a car with the driver on the right or you might have a bowling ball sized object rolling around in there.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Frank Mc

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's a JBox for underground wiring in Australia that they call a "pole fire":


Here in Victoria i believe we call them pillars .... I did one years ago for a bunch of factories,they have fuses inside ...

Frank


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Frank Mc said:


> Here in Victoria i believe we call them pillars .... I did one years ago for a bunch of factories,they have fuses inside ...
> 
> Frank


Thanks for the proper terminology, I should have said they term the problem a "pole fire".


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Core surprise


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad too warm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Full-o-chit


----------



## micromind

It needs to be a code violation to splice anything in a wet well. 

I see stuff like this all the time, usually the copper has corroded so far back that it's nearly impossible to splice.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This was obviously caused by the use of a plumbing bell reducer. Had it been a listed fitting, this disaster would not have occurred. 

Lol......


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> This was obviously caused by the use of a plumbing bell reducer. Had it been a listed fitting, this disaster would not have occurred.
> 
> Lol......


My fault for not posting the accompanying text: siding guys removing old siding caused a problem!


----------



## Stryder89

How is this guy messing with all the electronic gear still alive?
ROFL!


----------



## Stryder89

Apparently this is standard procedure for these guys. I see it all the time. Many times I have to put the breaker they took out back in for them.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Rob-Bryant

Hey MechD, I hope these pics are not all from personal experience...I'd start to wonder about you :blink:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> Hey MechD, I hope these pics are not all from personal experience...I'd start to wonder about you :blink:


No, they come from many sources. Different sites I visit, groups I'm in, friends email them to me, etc. I just think some of them really need to be seen.


----------



## Jlarson

Stryder89 said:


> Apparently this is standard procedure for these guys. I see it all the time. Many times I have to put the breaker they took out back in for them.


****ing floor guys.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## djcgtr

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I often find this on poor connections long term - on backstab devices. Lucky no major fire occurred. I am one who does not use backstab and correct them every time I am on a site. The current nightmare house rework, I should take photos to share, but all of us have those deals...makes one wonder who the idiot was...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

djcgtr said:


> I often find this on poor connections long term - on backstab devices. Lucky no major fire occurred. I am one who does not use backstab and correct them every time I am on a site. The current nightmare house rework, I should take photos to share, but all of us have those deals...makes one wonder who the idiot was...


Backstabs were never good. I use pigtails if there is more than one cable in the box, unless it's a feed through a GFI.


----------



## E462ko

MechanicalDVR said:


> Backstabs were never good. I use pigtails if there is more than one cable in the box, unless it's a feed through a GFI.




What's a back stab? The actual box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


funny how PhotoBucket didnt like the first image, but let the second one go :icon_confused:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> funny how PhotoBucket didnt like the first image, but let the second one go :icon_confused:


Yeah they have been doing that to me lately. Was told a couple pics were reported for content.


----------



## LGLS

Backstabbing should be eliminated. The connection for the outlet served is precarious at best, now add in the load for up to 12 downstream devices.


----------



## RePhase277

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Backstabbing should be eliminated. The connection for the outlet served is precarious at best, now add in the load for up to 12 downstream devices.


Why up to 12?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> Why up to 12?


Typical 20 amp circuit has 13 receptacles.


----------



## RePhase277

MechanicalDVR said:


> Typical 20 amp circuit has 13 receptacles.


Typical commercial 20 amp circuit, yes. But there is no NEC limit for receptacles on a residential circuit, local requirements not withstanding.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

RePhase277 said:


> Typical commercial 20 amp circuit, yes. But there is no NEC limit for receptacles on a residential circuit, local requirements not withstanding.


True but many commercial guys will limit it to the max based on 1 amp per receptacle by habit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Inside a building?


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I was working on a job with my uncle who is a carpenter about 18 years ago. He comes up and asks if I have any pliers on me, so I hand him my Linesmans.... He proceeds to remove the nail that had just been shot into his finger, pass me back the pliers, and then go back to work.

His hand ended up swelling pretty damn good, but he never stopped working!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I was working on a job with my uncle who is a carpenter about 18 years ago. He comes up and asks if I have any pliers on me, so I hand him my Linesmans.... He proceeds to remove the nail that had just been shot into his finger, pass me back the pliers, and then go back to work.
> 
> His hand ended up swelling pretty damn good, but he never stopped working!


Now that is a work ethic that is rare nowadays.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Seeing that crap makes my heart skip!

Uhhhggg!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Seeing that crap makes my heart skip!
> 
> Uhhhggg!


Ride on a first aid rig for a few months and it's old hat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bar fuses


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wire fuse


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Leaking lights


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HWTH = hate when that happens


----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Roll of tape in the upper right hand corner. The guy left before he was done....


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Been like that 60 years and never had to trim a vine.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wire fuse


I am pretty sure I have worked with way too many guys that would have done that....


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I am pretty sure I have worked with way too many guys that would have done that....


That's a scary thought.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Been like that 60 years and never had to trim a vine.


Must be fun right after a good rain and all that vegetation is wet.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oops!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

At a beach resort, trans with open connections right on the ground


----------



## cmdr_suds

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wire fuse


I'm sure that wire has been calibrated :laughing:


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> At a beach resort, trans with open connections right on the ground


at least they were nice enough to post the warning sign


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> at least they were nice enough to post the warning sign


Okay if you read Vietnamese or have service to google it.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> That's a scary thought.


I hired an electrician a while back. I'm looking over the work performed as they are a new hire, and notice a number of "Short Cuts"....

I ask them if they think that their work is up to code. They say; "No, but it's the way everyone else wants it done, saves some time and money". 

I tell them; "I would like it done to code all the time, whether it gets inspected or not".

"Really, all the time?".......

Two check Tuesday!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pays to buy the best:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A/c too warm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Imagine calling this into the boss,


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Coulda been bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wrong size fuses?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pays to buy the best:


Photoshopped?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> Photoshopped?


Melted!


----------



## scotch

Refrigerant plus oil make quite a blowtorch !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Refrigerant plus oil make quite a blowtorch !


Not to mention Phosgene when in the presence of copper.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup, panel ripped through the wall!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cell tower fire:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## flyboy

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Yeah we usually get a call right after, that goes something like, "hey, ah...your guy was just out here yesterday and did the maintenance..."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

flyboy said:


> Yeah we usually get a call right after, that goes something like, "hey, ah...your guy was just out here yesterday and did the maintenance..."


Or "what do you mean it was all fine yesterday when we left!"


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dishwasher melt down


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dishwasher melt down


Did you cause that?


----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


> Dishwasher melt down


See? I TOLD you to scrape off the plates first!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> See? I TOLD you to scrape off the plates first!


That must have been some gravy!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> Did you cause that?


Nope, just shared the pic. Liked the look of the melted plastic on the new floor.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

That could ruin a day..


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Think this got warm from a loose connection?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

480v


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Floor sanders


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fried squirrels


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Drop a tad low?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when that happens:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Someone put a gro-light bulb in there for sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Someone put a gro-light bulb in there for sure.


Hmm, maybe but you'd have to be a crack head to smoke those weeds.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


It's on the unmetered side, why would we care.........lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> It's on the unmetered side, why would we care.........lol.


It's still on it that pic and it's a high pressure line (red cap on regulator), any spark will bring hell fire on a 2 psi meter rig.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's still on it that pic and it's a high pressure line (red cap on regulator), any spark will bring hell fire on a 2 psi meter rig.


Yep, a BIG fire.......lol. 

It's amazing how much gas can leak out of even a 1/2 PSI system, let alone one higher.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Over heating a little too much


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Corroded and over heating


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad connections


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Small contained fire, pipe fuses maybe???


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Breaker never tripped


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## mdnitedrftr

Customer's extension cord for a welder. 50A line.

Mind you, this car wash has already caught fire twice due to faulty wiring in recent years. The manager thinks he knows what hes doing.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mdnitedrftr said:


> Customer's extension cord for a welder. 50A line.
> 
> Mind you, this car wash has already caught fire twice due to faulty wiring in recent years. *The manager thinks he knows what hes doing.*


And it's so hard to correct an expert!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Stickshaker

MechanicalDVR said:


> Breaker never tripped


Shhhh, they'll make us start putting arc faults on everything...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Dropping your load too soon


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hate when this happens


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Max C.

*- Prepare For Idiocy -*​
"Electrician," huh?





















Aluminum tape...that'll work :thumbup:






Yeah, that computer is _*obviously*_ priority number one:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> *- Prepare For Idiocy -*​
> "Electrician," huh?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2i6zEnDO9qY




With a little luck we will read about him in the news one day!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks as good as some services I've seen posted here


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't you just hate when that happens?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

After hitting the power lines


----------



## ElectricMatt

MechanicalDVR said:


> After hitting the power lines




I haven't been able to see any of your pics in a while now Mech. Who do I need to report this to?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

ElectricMatt said:


> I haven't been able to see any of your pics in a while now Mech. Who do I need to report this to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would go to 'site help and suggestions' and make a post to @admin.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

Rimmed, I'd say.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

What could go wrong?

It's only a temp!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

13.8kv


----------



## MechanicalDVR

New drive through


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Coulda been real bad


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Skip it


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Sand storm


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


> 13.8kv


It always helps that you're the utility company outside any electrical rules !


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


> Sand storm


Usually the fuses are filled inside with sand ....but who knows maybe this is a better way to control the arc blast !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> It always helps that you're the utility company outside any electrical rules !


At night it gives you a visual indicator that the power is on!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Usually the fuses are filled inside with sand ....but who knows maybe this is a better way to control the arc blast !


Have to check after the next lunar high tide.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Talk about a melt down


----------



## cuba_pete

Max C. said:


> Yeah, that computer is _*obviously*_ priority number one:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKkvJhNGhiw


That's actually pretty cool...loose neutral in action...neat.

This news clip looks like some the training I give annually...but then skip to the about 2:15 and listen to the news anchor's comment...and his co-anchor's reaction...made me laugh:


----------



## RePhase277

cuba_pete said:


> That's actually pretty cool...loose neutral in action...neat.
> 
> This news clip looks like some the training I give annually...but then skip to the about 2:15 and listen to the news anchor's comment...and his co-anchor's reaction...made me laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=63vzHhCOku8


The sad part is, that anchor is probably collecting unemployment after the ghetto box comment.


----------



## cuba_pete

RePhase277 said:


> The sad part is, that anchor is probably collecting unemployment after the ghetto box comment.


...like "people of color" *own* the word ghetto...

...being from Hamtramck, originally, I don't agree with that assumption.

My reference is Wikipedia which, oddly enough, has it right:

"The development of ghettos in the United States is closely associated with different waves of immigration...This was followed by...many Poles between 1880 and 1920. These later European immigrants were more segregated than blacks in the early twentieth century." re: _Ghettos: The Changing Consequences of Ethnic Isolation_

...that's why _*I*_ laughed, in part. Fitting in part, too, because it turns out I lived just a couple of blocks from Dodge Main (with its own foundry).

_aaaaaaanyway..._


----------



## RePhase277

cuba_pete said:


> ...like "people of color" *own* the word ghetto...
> 
> ...being from Hamtramck, originally, I don't agree with that assumption.
> 
> My reference is Wikipedia which, oddly enough, has it right:
> 
> "The development of ghettos in the United States is closely associated with different waves of immigration...This was followed by...many Poles between 1880 and 1920. These later European immigrants were more segregated than blacks in the early twentieth century." re: _Ghettos: The Changing Consequences of Ethnic Isolation_
> 
> ...that's why _*I*_ laughed, in part. Fitting in part, too, because it turns out I lived just a couple of blocks from Dodge Main (with its own foundry).
> 
> _aaaaaaanyway..._


I agree with you. But it doesn't matter. A white man said it to a brown woman. That's all that HR needs.


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


> Talk about a melt down


This must be the "heat "part of the heat pump !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> This must be the "heat "part of the heat pump !


Oh it got heated!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Oops!


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


> Oops!


I did this while inspecting the attic on the walkthrough of my house before I even bought it. There was some electronics thing on a shelf I was checking out (turned out to be a old equalizer) and my foot slipped off the walkway and went right through. They had that blown insulation, so the living room looked like someone killed a sheep. Kind of embarrassing, but at least I bought the place.
:blush:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I did this while inspecting the attic on the walkthrough of my house before I even bought it. There was some electronics thing on a shelf I was checking out (turned out to be a old equalizer) and my foot slipped off the walkway and went right through. They had that blown insulation, so the living room looked like someone killed a sheep. Kind of embarrassing, but at least I bought the place.
> :blush:


You break it you buy it!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

A tad flooded


----------



## Rob-Bryant

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I could just picture the old Mission: Impossible tv show opening playing
:vs_boom:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> I could just picture the old Mission: Impossible tv show opening playing
> :vs_boom:


LMAO! Perfect comment!!!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Impaired OTJ driving?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Burned buss


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## backstay

MechanicalDVR said:


> Hate when that happens:


I can relate.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

backstay said:


> I can relate.


Yup those tell tale signs of heat!


----------



## cuba_pete

MechanicalDVR said:


> Impaired OTJ driving?


I had to zoom on that door to make sure it wasn't my brother in law's work truck...never got the full story from him.

It's not him...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Live lines


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yup they are hot


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yup they are hot


That's insane.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


He's been screwed.


----------



## mitch65

jw0445 said:


> Friend of mine did that on a job site. Picked up the containers and left the mess lay in the dirt. Put a piece of plywood over it and that was that.


Doesn't own a magnet? hard on tires.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

mitch65 said:


> Doesn't own a magnet? hard on tires.


Payback for flats is harder!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> He's been screwed.


Nailed it! :thumbsup:

(Ring nails that is!):jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> That's insane.


Apparently this contractor does this type work often!

The OP had his name in the post.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

15kv breaker fail


----------



## Big John

Looks like some version of a DHP breaker. Any backstory? Was it installed without the phase barriers or were they removed for the photos?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Big John said:


> Looks like some version of a DHP breaker. Any backstory? Was it installed without the phase barriers or were they removed for the photos?


I believe the way it sits is the way it was pulled apart.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Teeth marks


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Battery theft ouch!


----------



## MCasey

cuba_pete said:


> I had to zoom on that door to make sure it wasn't my brother in law's work truck...never got the full story from him.
> 
> It's not him...


Looked like one of our subs, got my attention!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## AlmostPro

I should go back to the farm sometime and take a few photos of the electrical work we had down there and just see how many of you laugh over how bad it is.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Fuse / volcano


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Reptile mat heater:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Meltdown


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hungry rats in the attic......


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Too warm?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad switch (69kv)


----------



## SarahMacadam

wow~~!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

SarahMacadam said:


> wow~~!


Good morning Sarah! 

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Max C.

Imagine stumbling upon this:






Not exactly a mistake, though hilarious nevertheless!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Imagine stumbling upon this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WS_4oHNCWV8
> 
> Not exactly a mistake, though hilarious nevertheless!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXkOxP5hka4


Yeah the first one is sad commentary on the installer.

Other than the accent on the second one that was just strange to me especially the 'tig' welding!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Didn't watch the wires


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


new smart meter fire ?


----------



## circuitman1

MechanicalDVR said:


>


transformer exploded?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

circuitman1 said:


> transformer exploded?


Yes Sir!


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I thought that beaver repellent was infused into such poles. :001_unsure:


----------



## telsa

circuitman1 said:


> new smart meter fire ?


Check out the KO at the bottom.

This looks like a 'biologic.'


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


> Didn't watch the wires


The fire station is in the back ground. 

This engine is_ toast_.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> I thought that beaver repellent was infused into such poles. :001_unsure:


Apparently not!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Check out the KO at the bottom.
> 
> This looks like a 'biologic.'


Looks like some snake meat.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## frenchelectrican

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That sure look like a lightning hit pretty hard and blew it apart .,

That I do see it once a while espcally with direct hit with lightning that will do it.,,

Uhhhh.,, hope no one was hurt from that blast those are pretty heavy pig cans.,,


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hardwater?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bet the anode is bad too


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This one looks photoshopped. If it's real, I'd sure like to know the details behind it.


----------



## Max C.

Imagine responding to the service call afterwards...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Max C. said:


> Imagine responding to the service call afterwards...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMjmTn097cI
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qJFk4uKBz4
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9ZUoTIMGGg
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGNpbJziPsA



There are those that want to call those idiots our future......

if that's the case it's gonna be a dim future!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Another 'smart' meter........

When they changed them around here, about a 2 dozen or so burned up like that. 2 of them set the house on fire.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Another 'smart' meter........
> 
> When they changed them around here, about a 2 dozen or so burned up like that. 2 of them set the house on fire.


Yup, not so smart to use them.


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That's funny 😂


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Chris1971 said:


> That's funny 😂


When I say that is a first, at my age that is speaking volumes.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Hail damage


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Direct hit on lucky #7


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Bad switch?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

34kv switch failure


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wonder if they considered the weight of water per square foot and the patio construction design per square foot?


----------



## B-Nabs

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder if they considered the weight of water per square foot and the patio construction design per square foot?


First time I saw that picture, I envisioned the aluminum railings giving way. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR

B-Nabs said:


> First time I saw that picture, I envisioned the aluminum railings giving way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


No part of that patio is meant for that kind of loading. 

Not to mention the proximity of the wiring to the deck.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Paul353

MechanicalDVR said:


> Wonder if they considered the weight of water per square foot and the patio construction design per square foot?


Good grief, at least it looks like there are some trees to break his fall...


----------



## micromind

Paul353 said:


> Good grief, at least it looks like there are some trees to break his fall...


Or break his neck......lol.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Power's out


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

During..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

After...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Cable guy road his ladder to the ground......


----------



## scotch

MechanicalDVR said:


> After...


Just a quick brush -up and a lick of paint and she'll be fine ! Look the CT's are still there !


----------



## MechanicalDVR

scotch said:


> Just a quick brush -up and a lick of paint and she'll be fine ! Look the CT's are still there !


Lol! 

Sadly those guys are out there...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Pole removal service


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## samgregger

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Slow blows?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

samgregger said:


> Slow blows?


Extremely slow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Slight tranny meltdown


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I wonder if this was yet another of those fancy 'smart meters' that burnt up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I wonder if this was yet another of those fancy 'smart meters' that burnt up.


Possible and my first thought!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


>


good gaawd ...what the eff happened here?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> good gaawd ...what the eff happened here?


Smart meter


----------



## micromind

lighterup said:


> good gaawd ...what the eff happened here?


The fancy new 'smart' meters have slightly narrower stabs than the older ones did. 

This means that when installed in an older socket, the jaws don't grip as well and a loose connection at high current will cause a meltdown. 

After they replaced all the meters around here, there were about a dozen burn-ups just like this one. All older sockets. 

And of course, the POCO blamed the customers sockets because it certainly couldn't be the new meter.........


----------



## oliquir

MechanicalDVR said:


>


??? is that a high voltage line?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

oliquir said:


> ??? is that a high voltage line?



Yeah man, surrounded with some super rare bbq!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

132kv


----------



## Chris1971

MechanicalDVR said:


> 132kv


Bad day at the office.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Power's out


Which one? The plane or the power lines?

:jester:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Which one? The plane or the power lines?
> 
> :jester:


Apparently..............both!


----------



## dronai

On our list to replace


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Someone dropped a line on his azz.

BTW, just the other day, a herd of elephants knocked over a power line, it dropped right down on them -- and toasted nine of their number.

The rest WILL remember.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Someone dropped a line on his azz.
> 
> BTW, just the other day, *a herd of elephants knocked over a power line, it dropped right down on them -- and toasted nine of their number.*
> 
> The rest WILL remember.


Where was this at?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

When you sheetrock over a can light:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Rob-Bryant

telsa said:


> Someone dropped a line on his azz.
> 
> BTW, just the other day, a herd of elephants knocked over a power line, it dropped right down on them -- and toasted nine of their number.
> 
> The rest WILL remember.


Botswana, Africa
Electrocuted Elephants


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Rob-Bryant said:


> Botswana, Africa
> Electrocuted Elephants


That's really sad, I like elephants so much more than Botswanans....


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


All this because some clown put the fuses upside down..........


----------



## telsa

I'm astounded that the fuses didn't blow.

I see a lawsuit...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> All this because some clown put the fuses upside down..........


Yeah but it still looks like the electrons leaked out the bottoms...


----------



## dronai

This one started to burn the walls,wires, and insulation. Nobody was home at the time


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah but it still looks like the electrons leaked out the bottoms...


Everyone knows the electricity always flows toward the ferrule of a fuse. In this case, it flowed toward the line side and collided with the electricity from the source.

No wonder it burnt up.........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Need those anchor bolts


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just a small melt down


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

What a waste:


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## jw0445

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That wasn't too swift......


----------



## Rob-Bryant

jw0445 said:


> That wasn't too swift......


I almost posted the exact same reply :vs_laugh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

jw0445 said:


> That wasn't too swift......


Just a victim of low slung low voltage!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Need a roofer


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Lightening strike


----------



## ralpha494

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lightening strike



Chuck Norris needed a toothpick.


----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


> Lightening strike


Rosie O'Donnell spreading her legs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> Rosie O'Donnell spreading her legs!


I'm sure the scorched wood smells 1000% better than Rosie!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Don't see that everyday!


----------



## radio208

Tilt bed option?


----------

